# Windscreen Replacement



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

My windscreen was hit by a stone yesterday and cracked, i called my insurance company to find out which company they use for replacement. 
They use National Windscreens who gave me a call this morning to confirm my cars details.
I drive a 2015 Jeep Cherokee, on the bottom of the scree there is a logo showing a Willys Jeep going over a hill.
I told National that i wanted an original screen with the logo but they said that won't be authorised. 
Were do i stand with regards getting an original screen or do i need to accept a non standard screen without the logo.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Probably best to ask Shiny, but I think it'll depend on your insurance policy. 

I know some stipulate that if you don't use their approved glass fitting service they will only contribute £xx towards the cost. It's usually a tiny fraction of what you need.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As Kerr says, speak with your insurance company and see what they say - mine stipulates an xxx amount will be paid towards the replacement cost if you don’t use their approved fitters...

So then it’s up to you as to how much extra is it going to be and if it’s worth it...


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

You might be lucky and they only have an oem windscreen in stock. 

I got my focus screen replaced earlier this year as it cracked, fitter put one in but broke a clip for one of the sensors which meant another screen. The next one was oem, as no others in stock, which I was pleased about as the car was just over a year old.


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

I've since found out Jeep are no longer manufacturing windscreens with the Jeep logo so it looks like I'll have to settle for a replacement.


----------

